# Battle Damaged USS Reliant Complete!



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Hey Hobby Talk!
Been away from the hobby for a couple of months finally managed to put the final touches on this build. 

She's all airbrushed, minimal decals just got the dull coat on. 
I made my own aztec templates, pre-shaded and added phaser burns with Tamiya Dark Iron. I took the tip off the airbrush so I could get pencil close, worked out OK. 
Decals were meh, but better than usual. The scariest part of the build was putting the dull coat on today. The Tamiya stuff states specifically not to apply over decals....well the model hasn't melted yet! 

Please check out my final build log on my channel. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sePXxrWIcbQ

Anyway, enjoy 


USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr

USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr

USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr

USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr

USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr

USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr


USS Reliant by Ruktheandriod, on Flickr


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work!!!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Very, very nice!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Very nice detail! She looks great! But she's got one too many nacelles.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice work!


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

GSaum said:


> Very nice detail! She looks great! But she's got one too many nacelles.


Haha - I was thinking the same thing:


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Haha thanks, I guess she's in mid-battle status.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Landru said:


> Haha thanks, I guess she's in mid-battle status.


I love it. I converted my 537 Reliant into a battle damage mode that's a little more far gone. Pics are on a thread somewhere on this board.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Awesome! I'll try hunt it down


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Great work!
You know, I think I like the gray color scheme better than the overly blue ones I've seen


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks very much, Lou means a lot coming from you. Glad you like my colours! 
Maybe next time I'll use your lovely masks for the wee-liant


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent job Scott! The Aztec's and battle damage look fantastic!


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Mike !


----------

